# finish an outdoor oak bench



## got_oak (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello, I have a white oak slab of wood that's used as a bench in Connecticutt. it's 2ft x 9ft x 6in and sits exposed to the new england weather year round. I once applied polyeurathane which is now pealing and wearing off. 

what is the best method to protect the bench for longest life? stain, seal, paint, coat ?

and how about that "bar top" stuff (you know where they cover over nostalgic items like coins or caps or sea shells) .. is that possible? and how to do it right so it can handle the elements? 

thanks


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

The longest lasting outdoor finish is paint.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

How about spar varnish? Its good enough for boats. This sounds like a nice chunk of wood. I hate covering wood with paint.


----------



## cusingeorge (Nov 17, 2007)

Spar will work, but you will need to recoat it every few years.

Nothing, and I mean nothing, will hold up outside forever.

Wood expands and contracts a great deal, especially under your conditions, and I have yet to find a "film forming finish" that will last for more than a couple of years.


----------



## interceptor (Feb 6, 2010)

Sand it down well to clean wood and use teak oil. 
As mentioned above, any curable hard finish will crack. I have a boat with quite a bit of teak and oak, just touch it up every couple years with cleaner and teak oil and it continue's to look good. It might crack a bit from exposure but you can just soak 'er up good with the oil. It will darken a bit too, just makes it look all the better. I have two benches on the deck that have lasted for fifteen years without showing much degradation other than darkening a bit.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

I would be looking at using Sikkens products.


----------

